# BCS - jeli/da li



## qwqwqw

"Ne kužim baš dobro u tom kontestu, *jeli* mi možete objasniti?"

Dobar dan,

Jedno pitanjce, molim. Zašto je pisac ovdje "jeli" koristil a nije "da li"?  Je li to greška?

Hvala lijepa.


----------



## tosamja

qwqwqw said:


> "Ne kužim baš dobro u tom kontekstu, *je li* mi možete objasniti?"
> 
> Dobar dan,
> 
> Jedno pitanjce, molim. Zašto je pisac ovde "jeli" koristio a nije "da li"?  Je li to greška?
> 
> Hvala lijepa.



Kao prvo, "je li" se piše odvojeno, a ne sastavljeno. Kao drugo, mislim da ovo jeste greška, ali svakako prilično rasprostranjena. Kao što Vi predlažete, "da li" bi bilo sasvim ispravno.

Mali komentar: Vi koristite paralelno "ovde", što je ekavica, i "lijepa", što je ijekavica. Po pravilu se to dvoje u jednom istom tekstu ne bi trebalo miješati.


----------



## qwqwqw

tosamja said:


> Mali komentar: Vi koristite paralelno "ovde", što je ekavica, i "lijepa", što je ijekavica. Po pravilu se to dvoje u jednom istom tekstu ne bi trebalo miješati.



Ovo tačno sam tražil znati.


----------



## iobyo

tosamja said:


> Kao drugo, mislim da ovo jeste greška, ali svakako prilično rasprostranjena.



That's not correct. AFAIK, Croatian doesn't allow _dalikanje_.


----------



## qwqwqw

Could you elaborate a little, please?

This is the full context: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2359669&highlight=šlagvorti


----------



## tosamja

iobyo said:


> That's not correct. AFAIK, Croatian doesn't allow _dalikanje_.



Nisam siguran kakvo je stanje u hrvatskom, moj se odgovor svakako odnosi na srpski. Ne znam tačno pravilo, ali zvuči mi vrlo logično da se "je li" odnosi na glagol "jesam". Npr. "Je li on budan?", slično kao "Jesi li ti budan?". Kad glavni glagol nije "jesam", nego neki drugi, onda koristimo "da li", kao npr. "Da li ti spavaš?", a ne "Je li ti spavaš?". Volio bih da me neko učen ispravi sa referencama, ako u ovom griješim.


----------



## iobyo

qwqwqw said:


> Could you elaborate a little, please?
> 
> This is the full context: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2359669&highlight=%C5%A1lagvorti



This article explains it fairly well.


----------



## tosamja

iobyo said:


> This article explains it fairly well.



Vaš link potvrđuje da je rečenica "*je li mi možete objasniti?*" pogrešna čak i u književnom hrvatskom, ne samo u srpskom:

*"*In addition, non-grammatical _je li ("Is it?"), usually elided to je l' , is vernacular for forming all kinds of questions, e.g. Je l' možeš?. In standard language, it is used only in questions involving auxiliary verb je (="is")_*"
*
Na srpskom su dozvoljene dvije varijante "Možete li mi objasniti" i "Da li mi možete objasniti", a na hrvatskom samo ova prva.


----------



## qwqwqw

Vernacular.  That's good to know.

Hvala vam oboma.


----------



## iobyo

tosamja said:


> Vaš link potvrđuje da je rečenica "*je li mi možete objasniti?*" pogrešna čak i u književnom hrvatskom, ne samo u srpskom:



U pravu ste. Ja samo sam hteo da istaknem da tzv. „dalikanje“ nije dozvoljeno ni u kom kontekstu u književnom hrvatskom; t.j. da se srpsko negramatičko „da li“ javlja kao „je li“ (ipak negramatičko) i kod Hrvata.


----------



## tosamja

iobyo said:


> U pravu ste. Ja samo sam hteo da istaknem da tzv. „dalikanje“ nije dozvoljeno ni u kom kontekstu u književnom hrvatskom; t.j. da se srpsko negramatičko „da li“ javlja kao „je li“ (ipak negramatičko) i kod Hrvata.



Srpsko "da li" nije negramatičko, nego sasvim standardno.


----------



## bedebe

U tzv. standardnom hrvatskom izbjegavaju se po mogućnosti i '_da li_' i '_je li_' te je pravilnije koristiti glagolski predikat na početku rečenice.

'Književni' hrvatski obuhvaća i standardne i nestandardne idiome i jedan je od stilova standardnog jezika uz administrativni, znanstveni i dr. Prema tome je i _dalikanje_ i _jelikanje_ dopušteno unutar književnog hrvatskog.


----------



## Duya

Mala terminološka napomena: pojmovi "književni" i "standardni" su izvorno koncipirani kao sinonimi: standard se u velikoj meri bazirao na književnom korpusu. Ipak, jezik književnosti, pogotovo u 20. veku, otrgao se od standardnih okvira i uzeo sebi daleko veću slobodu. Otud pojam "književni" gubi preciznost i najbolje ga je izbegavati, jer je nejasno odnosi li se na 'jezik književnosti' ili 'standardni jezik'.


----------

